# Coaxial & Ethernet Wall box



## chrisificti0n (Sep 3, 2014)

Little confused.. you have 12 unused ethernet and 12 unused coax cables?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can relate....when I did my addition I ran a crap load of Ethernet. Where ever there is a TV, 1 Coax and 2 Ethernet. And some rooms have a hardwired Ethernet for a computer.

The space under my stairs is 'data central'...



I made a board and cut holes in it and used the low voltage wall brackets. Each hole represents a location in the house. I used the wall plates from HD....you can get them with between 1 and 8 holes into which you can put RJ45, RJ11 and Coax connectors.



Monoprice does sell a large box with a lot of RJ jacks and coax connectors...but it's a little pricey


----------



## mc1548 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have 12 spots in my house that I ran coax for my cable TV and 12 spots where I ran Ethernet cable for my computers. Now all 24 wires are coming out of the wall right behind where my TV and router will sit. I’m looking for something to put them in, a cable box or whatever would be good to use to clean up the mess.


----------



## mc1548 (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks, looks like i'll have to do something like that


----------



## chrisificti0n (Sep 3, 2014)

Ideally, you would terminate the room runs into a patch panel and use whatever patch length you need to run into a switch. I ended up getting a PoE switch with all the ports on the back, which sucks, but here's what my setup looks like currently. 

Another option might be to get a few 6-port wall plates, terminate the runs there, and patch appropriate length to your switch(es). 

This is a 4U rack from Monoprice (~$20) with a blank plate $3, a $40 4-port PoE 8 non-PoE switch, a patch panel ($10?), and a 1U network video server I built (boots to msata, stores video on dual 4TB drives). 

They also sell shelves you can use on the rack to store your non-rackmount devices on.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Home Depot sells a 12 space (I think) patch panel that accepts standard ethernet or coax keystone jacks. I'd get two of those, one for the Ethernet and one for the coax.


----------

